# Smoke inhalation



## Darryl (Mar 14, 2016)

My mom was cooking food, np but it burned and Ed didn't notice until we could see the smoke. How dangerous is smoke inhalation to budgies and how can I tell if it's severe?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Get him to an area of the house where there is fresh air. If he is showing no form of respiratory distress such as rapid breathing or opening his mouth, then he is probably OK. If he is showing signs of distress please get him to an emergency avian vet immediately. Prayers for your little bird...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I've had it happen too (wasn't me cooking lol). I opened the windows fast, turned fans on, and it cleared within about an hour. It was pretty bad and I was coughing... Thankfully, none of the birds showed any sign of distress neither during or after. If your bird is acting normally, he is fine. Lesson learned though, once it happens one pays closer attention to the food from now on .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

To answer your initial question, smoke inhalation is quite dangerous for budgies as they have small delicate respiratory systems.

As the other posters have indicated, it is always best to get the bird into a different room as far away from the smoke as possible. Opening windows, using the exhaust fan and airing out the area prior to returning the budgie's cage to that vicinity are necessary. 
If respiratory distress is evident, getting the budgie to an emergency Avian Vet is critical.

If the budgie is not showing undue distress at this time, then running a warm mist humidifier in the room where your budgie is currently, will help counter the effects of the dry heat from the smoke on its respiratory system.

Please let us know how your little one is doing now.

Some people live in areas where wild-fires are problems so I'll share this link again at this time:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/89890-minimizing-smoke-inhalation-pet-birds.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope your little budgie is alright. Please keep us updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

Unfortunately, things like this happen to everyone sometimes, no matter how hard we try. This has happened to me in the past, and I opened all the windows and immediately moved the cage to a closed room as far away as possible. 

I hope your little budgie is just fine!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided. If you have questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to meet your little guy soon, and glad you've joined us!


----------

